# Freud LU85 Ultimate Cutoff Blade - an accurate name



## b2rtch

I fully agree with your review, Freud blades are excellent especially at the price they sale for.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Agree it is a great blade and will serve you well for many years. Mine is so old it has the black teflon coat-my saw sharpener (Ballew Saw & Tool here in Springfield, MO) made fun of how dated it was when I finally took it in to be sharpened last summer. Just be sure to keep it clean and it will continue to cut clean.


----------



## jap

thanks for the review


----------



## Surfside

Freud, as what I've heard ,is one of the world's best in manufacturing tools for wood work but I'm not really pleased with their saw blades yet maybe because I'd never tried using one  . Anyway, thanks for the review .


----------



## Hoosier25

I noticed there was no zero insert for saw blade in the picture.
You could get an even better cut with one.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Freud, Best saw blades and router bits as in sharpest, longest lasting, accurate and price point. No cheap carbide with these guys.


----------



## RussellAP

I've got a Freud thin kerf on my TS and it cuts sweet. Very stable blade.


----------



## HorizontalMike

I have one of these that I have never used! I have been so happy with the 50T Freud that I have gotten lazy when I need some shear cuts. Good review. I will remember this and get off my butt and put this blade on the TS! Thanks for the review.


----------



## b2rtch

I have one that did a fantastic work but the last time I used it, I had chipping. 
I wonder why. 
May I hit as nail or something.
I looked at it but I could not see anything abnormal.


----------

